# Insulation for a mud room floor?



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

Vapor barrier won't hurt anything and p.t. plywood is overkill. Regular plywood properly caulked and painted will serve the purpose...


----------



## tpolk (Nov 7, 2009)

if you use reg ply put vapor barrier on ground also.imo


----------



## Leodin (Jan 14, 2010)

Thanks for the info guys appreciate it!


----------

